# DTV Convert Box necessary?



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

Is this component really necessary on analog tv's? Doesn't a sat or cable box already do what this new thing is supposed to do?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

The convert box is only needed if the TV is only connected to an antenna. If you have cable or satellite connected to the TV, the digital TV converter but is *Not* needed.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

idlehands said:


> Is this component really necessary on analog tv's?


Not needed if they're just connected to cable or satellite.

DTV converter boxes are *only* for Over The Air (OTA) digital TV received by *antenna*.


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

That's what I thought. Everybody was talking about "oh you need a new tv by `09", I'm telling them no you don't. Then I see all the commercials and scrolling text during regular shows or news that says the TV won't work w/o it, neglecting to mention only the OTA portion of the reception won't work. The media wasn't clear so I thought maybe I was wrong. Those goons!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Glad you asked us first. 
Now that you did - you may want to get one if you have an analog TV if you also use an antenna as backup. Full power TV stations (your CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox, CW PBS) will be shutting down analog transmissions on Feb 17, 2009. Any lowpower stations / translators will be sometime also, but that date hasn't been set yet.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

The stations around me all show web sites you can visit for more information. You would need it if you used and antenna as a backup for when Cable or Satellite goes out. In my case pull out the rabbit ear antenna.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Backup OTA reception is something many people will overlook. And cablecos & sat companies don't want to bring it up because they don't like to remind their customers that they *do* have outages sometimes...


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

... or that there is an alternative to paying for network TV.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i have dish network, when we got it over 4 years ago, we told the installer that we didn't need our locals added to the dish, because we could pick up both cinci and dayton. so have i have my converter box so i can watch my locals.


----------

